# Debian Installation: Kernel-Modul ersetzen in 2.4.18-bf2.4



## won_gak (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo an alle,

ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt. Ich habe ein Modul (megaRAID), das ich gerne bei meiner Debian-Installation nutzen möchte. Ich starte bf24, da dieser Kernel eigentlich schon megaraid hat. Hab die megaraid.o schön auf einer Disk im /boot-Verzeichnis, starte bootstrap, will das Modul laden (ansonsten habe ich keine Festplatte, da ich auf meinen SCSI-Controller angewiesen bin). Dann erhalte ich eine "device not found"-Meldung.
Eine neuere Version des megaRAID-Modules soll meine Controller (LIS Logic PERC/4Di) unterstützen, kommt auch direkt von LSI Logic.
Jetzt meine Frage: wie kompiliere ich das neue Modul so, dass dieses auf die Kernel-Version 2.4.18-bf2.4 angepasst ist? Ansonsten gibt es ja Versionskonflikte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------

